# Costa Mesa SoCal Hooters meet considerations



## Golden Ears (Jul 18, 2010)

OK,

So I'm heading home from doing some house hunting yesterday. I get completely stopped....mired on the I-405 in traffic, the girl and I are hungry and the only thing off the exit at 5:15 on a friday afternoon is a Hooters. 

Normally, I wouldn't take a woman to the dull/blah "family friendly" atmosphere of Hooters. But in this case we figured it is a wayyyy better than average fast food restaurant WITH a 50% off HAPPY HOUR on appetizers! Like.... how many Burger Kings have happy hour? Or servers who use expensive hair products that you can speak with about the merits of particular conditioners or after shine sprays? These Hooters girls are knowledgeable! 

Now last time I was in a Hooters was when we went to Vegas , stayed in the MGM grand, it was late at night and everything was closed except for one restaurant way on the other side- so we went for the Hooters $3.99 steak special across the street, were served by some fat guy in his 50's. no kidding. (no tongue lashing for that one). That Vegas one is actually closing.... I wonder why? First the Hooters Airline closed (Where people had to think about spending their last few minutes in a possible airline crash with a Hooters Girl - who was likely far less well trained for several inescapably fatal scenarios than traditional more skilled 55 year old gay cabin attendants with training in group therapy) , now their Hooters casinos are closing (likely because other competing casinos were not limited by Hooters strict comparatively conservative dress code)! What's next? Their Hooters drive-thru being discontinued??

Anyhow...

So I say to the girl..... "With so many jobs at Fashion Island, Cam girls, Chatsworth, Hollywood, Model Agencies, Talent Agencies, Liquor promotions, and Trade show Ho's, it's not likely anyone attractive at all would work at this Hooters at a comparatively low waitress wage... it's not like North Carolina where the most attractive girls best option is working at a Hooters." And with that she agreed that we may as well eat there.

I was totally wrong. I hate that! I forgot about nearby University of California Irvine... I hate when I'm foolishly wrong.

So we walk in a few steps further.

The first sentence out of her mouth was "Look at that perfect young skin!" (A bit envious..perhaps). She was the one checking them out...the whole meal.

So I just thought I'd check out the events calendar (keep my eyes focused _safely_ near the table surface) and I saw a Car show- DANG! just missed it on May 11th. I asked when was the next one.... and the manager said that the last one was very successful. Over 120 Pontiac cars showed up for the last show!!!

120 cars! Hmmm that's definitely more than us...

So I ask when is the next one..He said he did a Mercedes one...Darn, missed that....I'm affiliated with a car club..so I asked about doing another one. For my vintage car club.

The a little female voice next to me piped up and said "Why don't you ask if you can do a car audio gathering with the guys you talk about so much?"

I knew she was here for a reason. Now I knew what that reason was. Even though it sounded like a really stupid idea at first.

I asked the manager...And the manager said "yes".

He said he has nothing planned for June yet and we could do one there if we want....in June.

We *only* would get food discounts as motivation, no cash for having to deal with the horrible possibility of some hooters girls with body makeup smearing their body glitter on our cars- or possibly our upholstery or clothes. 

Do you guys realize how expensive it can be to get a professional detail to get that stuff off the hood of your car and a good wax job? The girls however will not be allowed wear blue jean cutoffs with copper studs- just nylons and standard orange high cut hot pants to protect your car's finish from damage. Which is good, because according to the girl with me, she said _perfect young skin_ is "Soft" so having very little abrasive thin sheer nylon in contact with your car's paint finish as opposed to soft supple Hooter girl skin is MUCH SAFER for your delicate clear coat on your car.

The Hooters girls reward is likely the ability to be seen in a photo with the star of the show, your old smelly car with a nice stereo in it that is worth more than the car. We might be obligated to email them photos- total PITA....but free.

Worst case scenario, you might have to play some Katy Perry on your system for them. UUUUgggghhhh! ....I know.....that sounds horrible.... the compression in her music is just awful and having a hooters girl giant boobs bopping around next you in your car completely ruins what little stereo imaging exists in Perry's tracks because of diffraction, and comb filtering as the sound wave travels the longer distance around her boobs as opposed to her skinny torso which can cause lobeing, and possibly height related timing arrival errors that will mess with your time alignment in dash mounted speakers. So you would better off with Kick panel pods- where their extremely thin long legs won't be as much of an issue with Kick Panels as compared to Dash and A-pillar mounted speakers which deliver poor imaging because of their boobs. So you might want to tune your system for this problem in advance, or practice EQ'ing with one of them prior to the show. Cost...more gas...and time spent with strangers in your car, more body glitter and perfume to deal with, and really bad...the possibility of hair products getting on your head rest of headliner (some of them are that tall...or at least their hair is) .

So despite not being paid cash to show up anyone up for it. And having to use their public restrooms... Do we want to sink as low as the SPL guys, possibly much much much lower? Or should we pass on this and wait until maybe 2015 when my system will be done?

And, well,, bringing the BBQ Pork ribs and BBQ might be well....like bringing sand to the beach. (And a health code violation).


What weekend would we do this???? (ideally not JT's) ..and is this too much audio in one month? If we had boats with stereos the Hooters girls might be fun to take ....uh what do you call it...ummm......motorboating...

...on Newport Bay....at least a few of them might be up for this.

Is this worth doing?


The American Association of School Librarians hosts an annual conference in Minneapolis oct. 27-30th.

Registration « « AASL 15th National Conference & Exhibition AASL 15th National Conference & Exhibition

Late registration is $455 for the 3 day event..and we would totally want to do the three day event because the noise floor would be at least 40db lower there with people trained to whisper and read lips as opposed to energized bi-bopping squealing Hooters girls. Even when a Librarian flips his or her damaged frizzed hair..it is typically short, greasy, and not nearly as loud or breezy as when a Hooter's girl whips her luxurious long shiny silk like TERRIBLY LOUD HAIR.

But, Logically....even though driving to Minneapolis in October with high gas prices for that IDEAL quiet SQ venue with lots of spectators who do not like loud noise (Ie our nemosis ....SPL cars) and would appreciate very quiet Chopin as opposed to AC/DC....

I gotta say, the Hooters venue makes more financial sense and we would just have to deal with the draw backs. After all the cash saved in gas and lodging (about $700) by selecting Hooters as a location... could go towards an order 1/2 price wings (which we could offer to share with the Hooters girls for allowing us to use their place- 1 wing each) and the rest of the saved money approximately $694.21 could be spent on either more acoustic dampening or swapping V-caps into your amps and say... having a custom recone of your mids with doped carbon fiber paper...

I know Minneapolis sounds great...in incredibly cold wind and dark October- and June is awful close for having a meet at Hooters locally in June.

But if you guys could bear it I would be willing to try to have a successful meet at Hooters and bring my car without it's system fully installed....(only my mids are in my dash) So that's one car, and a Mercedes , do you think we could have perhaps 2-3 cars total to represent???... we have no limit according to management 120 cars would be ok by them.

Hooters seriously offered this. No kidding at all....and I know they have BBQ there.

Mike G. is the manager.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I go to that Hooters from time to time as it's right by my work. The girls there are okay but it's not like in the past. The Hooters that used to be near South Coast Plaza back in the days was the bomb. We'd go there for a 2 hour lunch and the girls would sit at our table, eat and drink with us and even pull apart the wings and feed us like grapes for the king. The girls back then were outstanding, no muffin tops and they even had... gasp!... Hooters!

Do I sound like a bitter old man? That's because I am.

I'd be down for a CM Hooters excursion but the parking might be a little funky. The Anaheim location has a better parking situation. The SoCoCollection down the street has lots of space and the girl handling events there is trying to build up stuff. She's got a Food Truck thing on Fridays and a Farmer's Market going on Saturdays. But honestly, I kinda' dig JT's location. It's like home.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

With all of the vacant commercial real estate around here, there are many options. I've been to JT's once, it's a great location for a meet, but maybe you guys should consider a location that has more of an ocean breeze in the summer


----------

